
Don’t Base Your Business on a Paid App - espinchi
https://medium.com/@dhh/don-t-base-your-business-on-a-paid-app-a6440f33dd4c
======
Spivak
> Watching users of Tweetbot heckle the team for daring to charge $5 for a
> 8-month upgrade only reaffirms that belief. It’s a sad sight of entitlement,
> but at this point also entirely predictable.

Jumping right to negative entitlement seems like a bit much. I think it's a
disconnect between what users and developers think the product is, and the
lack of support contracts or policies in app markets. When a potential buyer
is evaluating the value of an app they're going to consider how long the app
will likely be supported, updated, and fixed. Since the current trend with
most apps is a practically indefinite support cycle people evaluate the value
of an app with that assumption in mind. If they later find out later that
every x months they have to pay to get the latest version and that the app is
essentially subscription based it drastically changes the price/value ratio,
and for many users, had they known, it means they would have never purchased
the app originally.

